# Mill lead screw, Delrin, and a taper pin maybe



## Esmith41 (Dec 16, 2018)

So, I posted in the past about a Jet 836-1 mill I got for free. There was a couple of issues with it, including a bend or two in the lead screw right at area where the ball crank attaches( I’m thinking it took a crash at some point in its life.) I find a new screw in the web for $285 but figured the screw was not too far out so it was worth saving. So to start, I needed to turn a sleeve of Delrin to stabilize the screw in the rear of the spindle.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Next was to remove the bent portion of the screw. I did this with a hacksaw, leaving the nub proud so I could turn it smooth. I center drilled, drilled a 63/64” hole and reamed to 1/2”.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 So now it is ready for the replacement piece to be turned and mated with the screw. I will do this with a 1/2” shaft turned onto the new piece. I do have a question. Do you think this would be a good application for a taper pin through the hub and the turned shaft? I will post more when I turn the new piece I’m replacing.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 16, 2018)

A taper pin is probably the best idea for that application.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 17, 2018)

Good save.


----------

